

AMD Launches Latest Monster Dual-GPU Graphics Card, Radeon HD 6990 Tested - jdrucker
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/AMD-Radeon-HD-6990-Review-Antilles-Has-Arrived/

======
prodigal_erik
Jeez, a 4 GB nitro-burning funny card that draws 1/3 kW and takes an extra
slot for cooling. How long until AMD drops in a Phenom core and USB3
controller and declares "to hell with motherboards"?

~~~
sliverstorm
Ridiculous ideas like this have a habit of already being secretly 2 years into
development.

(I have no evidence, I just suspect as much)

------
patrickaljord
tl;dr

Dual core, beats every cards on the market by double digits (twice as fast as
latest Radeon), high consumption, expensive, a bit too noisy under load.

[http://hothardware.com/Reviews/AMD-Radeon-HD-6990-Review-
Ant...](http://hothardware.com/Reviews/AMD-Radeon-HD-6990-Review-Antilles-Has-
Arrived/?page=13)

~~~
robin_reala
Or alternatively: more power hungry, slightly slower and more expensive than 2
of the previous cards in Crossfire configuration.

~~~
wtallis
Hasn't this been true of every dual-GPU card? (With the possible exception of
the more power-hungry aspect.) It's slower and more expensive because it has a
smaller overall cooling system than two cards, so the chips need to be under-
clocked and spec'd for higher-temperature operation.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Looks like it, yeah.

------
rms
mmm Bitcoins

